# GTO differential



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Im so ashamed to post this but........

who makes it, and what series is it

*off to sit in the corner*


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

spicer dana not sure on series


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

dana 36, 44, 60 ??? someone is bound to know this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

its new for the gto thats what ive been told thats y theres no gear avalible like 373


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah there is! There is even a 3.91 available !!! I got the website at home for it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

http://dana.mediaroom.com/index.php/press_releases/1568


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Website is www.difftechnics.com.au
you can get gears, I thought they were a different "metric" Dana/Spicer....


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

It's a Spicer M80. You can find specs here: http://www.spiceraxle.com.au/products.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gear_sets_bw.htm

3.07 $550.00 Inc Gst 
3.46 $550.00 Inc Gst Current Special $495.00 
3.73 $605.00 Inc Gst 
3.91 $605.00 Inc Gst 

Told ya!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

off topic!!! How come everybody but me has a hootie bob in bottom left hand corner of box next to green light????


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

A 3.91 is the gear in the c6 right? That would make us guicker off the line, but slower topend right?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> off topic!!! How come everybody but me has a hootie bob in bottom left hand corner of box next to green light????


It's something you can't see when you're logged in, it's for people to report bad posts from you. I think that's what you're talking about.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

yep prob is


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

the C6 has a 3.45 gear, a higher number gear will not change your top end, but instead of doing it in 5th, it will be 6th.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

dealernut said:


> A 3.91 is the gear in the c6 right? That would make us guicker off the line, but slower topend right?


A 3.91 may keep us in our powerband throughtout the pass. The ultimate setup is to go thru the beams at our shift point or close to it. For example my Stang peaked out at 7200 rpm's. I went thru the traps at 7300 rpm's with a 4.86 gear. Apples and oranges I know but principal is same with every car.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> A 3.91 may keep us in our powerband throughtout the pass. The ultimate setup is to go thru the beams at our shift point or close to it. For example my Stang peaked out at 7200 rpm's. I went thru the traps at 7300 rpm's with a 4.86 gear. Apples and oranges I know but principal is same with every car.


Ah. Gotcha. Cool. in the last two days I think I have finally figured out what we have


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Ah. Gotcha. Cool. in the last two days I think I have finally figured out what we have


One of the fastest vehicles made for under 30k?


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> the C6 has a 3.45 gear, a higher number gear will not change your top end, but instead of doing it in 5th, it will be 6th.


Of course it will change your top end.Your not hitting your top end if your in 5th top end is 6th gaer pinned wide open as fast as the car will go.Yes you will be doing a different speed in the same gear but your top end still drops cause you wont be able to go as fast in 6th. :cheers


----------

